# Favorite perspective



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

What faction's point of veiw do you like to read BL books from or want to see more books from? Like eldar or SM for example (WFB included).
Mines IG. The idea of being just a normal man with a las-gun and a flak vest in a univesre were everything wants to kill you says alot about humans courage. You arent a killing machine or a all powerful deity, your just trying to surivie and follow orders. I like the diversity of the guard and all the differnt backgrounds they come from and differnt fighting styles they bring. Makes for very interseting books.

Can we please try to keep author predjuce out of this.

look forward to opainains.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I do prefer to see things from a human perspective, but sometimes they do seem to have their moments of SM level killing....Like when a certain bunch of IG ambushed a squad of World eaters.....bitter taste.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I prefer to read from a Chaos Space Marine perspective. Its delightfully brutal and savage. And World Eater is right, no World Eater Chaos Marine would be ambushed by Guardsmen, let alone defeated in said ambush.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

best written perspective was from Gregor Eisenhorn  god damn that was a great series.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Best personal perspective is Ciaphas Cain. Every part by that sneaky commissar is hilarious.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I think that is the problem with guard novels overall. We all love the stoicism and bravery but truly the enemies of the imperium are so badass a guardsman killing anything more than a fly on the wall of the dugout in single combat is well unlikely.

Thus in badass scenes a little bit inside our head says, nahhh that would never happen.

I like the perspective of space marines such as loken, he seems realistic and he has some interesting thoughts, shows that marines arent really just killing machines


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I am seriously digging the Eldar Striking Scorpion warriors perspective in Path of The Warrior. It interests me to see what goes into the making of an aspect warrior with the different shrines and just the overall way the Eldar live. Up until a few days ago I knew next to nothing aside from basic fluff and some table top rules and minatures.

Now they've got me enticed to start my own Eldar army. Also I do dig the perspective of Imperial Guard, gives a little more weight to the cause of humanity in the 40K Universe.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

first person like in cyaphas cain. written like his reminiscences, read and annotated by another person. that was truly unique and worked very well.

also a mix of first person and 3rd person like in eisenhorn is quite appalling.

as for which "race".. i don't care as long as it is in style and convincingly written.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> I think that is the problem with guard novels overall. We all love the stoicism and bravery but truly the enemies of the imperium are so badass a guardsman killing anything more than a fly on the wall of the dugout in single combat is well unlikely.
> 
> Thus in badass scenes a little bit inside our head says, nahhh that would never happen.
> 
> I like the perspective of space marines such as loken, he seems realistic and he has some interesting thoughts, shows that marines arent really just killing machines


I sort of agree with you here, as it is something I've noticed as I've been reading through The Founding Omni.

In pretty much every engagement, you have a group of 'Red Shirts' whose only mention is to describe the manner by which they die, and then you have the 'Heroes' - characters that have a developed backstory. eg. Larkin.

So just like it was when I watched Star Trek, I knew the 'nameless/faceless' guy would buy it, while Kirk, Picard, McCoy, Sisko, etc.. would prevail.

Something I have noticed in many SM works is the demise of characters with faces and stories.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I never really did like many of the normal human beings in the novels as they are so whimpy and for some reason they always sound more overconfident than the space marines. The only exception I have is guardsman Hawk. That guy is a beast. Its too bad but I don't think we will hear more from him.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ he did survive but. He's with the IF. Probably mopping floors.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Inquisition. It's nice to see the world of Warhammer 40k, or at least the Imperium, rather than just the battlefields of Warhammer 40k. 

Space Marines and Imperial Guard are actually tied for me. I like the knight-esque philosophy of (most of) the Chapters mixed with their individual characteristics, but I also like the whole "go climb a mountain of your dead comrades to break through the gate. Because the Emperor said so" feel of the Guard.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Loken was a good character to read about. I'm not a big fan of human characters, but guardsmen Hawke was awesome.


----------

